# E3 09 Live!



## Nic (Jun 1, 2009)

Alright here are the game company's going  to be there today.

Microsoft EA and Ubisoft. [There just revealing]

Tomorrow Nintendo and Sony [these two are revealing] and Microsoft Electronics and Computers. [This maybe the part on the hand on demos and revealing controllers. etc.]


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Alright here are the game company's going  to be there today.
> 
> Microsoft EA and Ubisoft. [There just revealing]
> 
> Tomorrow Nintendo and Sony [these two are revealing] and Microsoft Electronics and Computers. [This maybe the part on the hand on demos and revealing controllers. etc.]


When is Valve D:


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

Nobody interesting today. Tommorow should be good though


----------



## Conor (Jun 1, 2009)

Wait, so is the Nintendo presentation tomorrow?


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Square Enix!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Wait, so is the Nintendo presentation tomorrow?


Yes.  It's tomorrow.


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My TV doesn't go over two days. Also, I believe the third day is all computer games.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct.  I already posted a thread like this 4 days ago but it's alright  .


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know. Sorry Niko.


----------



## Conor (Jun 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, perfectly alright dude.

And I'm already watching G4 waiting for it.

1 Hour and a half remaining!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2009)

Isn't Nintendo announcing a new Mario game?


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Isn't Nintendo announcing a new Mario game?


Maybe,  I think they won't.  But you never know.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2009)

What time?


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm watching the movie on G4. xD The nerd movie.


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What time?


12:00 pm.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2009)

That's an hour from now, I can't wait for tomorrow's E3. Nintendo and Sony. We'll probably get a look at the new Legend of Zelda game, and maybe the official trailer for the Conduit, that'd be awesome on TV.


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> That's an hour from now, I can't wait for tomorrow's E3. Nintendo and Sony. We'll probably get a look at the new Legend of Zelda game, and maybe the official trailer for the Conduit, that'd be awesome on TV.


You know today is EA Ubisoft and Microsoft? Tomorrow is Nintendo and Sony.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THink about it.
If Valve are to announce anything, that could well come under EA's announcements too.
As in... L4D 2.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REVENGE OF THE NERDS


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2009)

6 more minutes!


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2009)

The moment we all been waiting for!


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2009)

IT JUST STARTED!  Btw, I like that nerd movie on G4 XD


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay, this may seem useless (And sorry for the double post.) but I made a live chat for the E3 conferences.
http://e3nerds.chatango.com/


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 1, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Placktor (Jun 1, 2009)

its live now


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

Meh...I'm not going to watch it live, but instead catch up on the news tomorrow.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

When is Square Enix's Rapture revealing?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh look, a new RPG and FPS for the 360. Even though there's already a ton.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

"From now on all games on the 360 will be only on the 360"
>_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> "From now on all games on the 360 will be only on the 360"
> >_>


Hehe, Microsoft just screwed themsleves over it that is true.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh hey Mario Kart Wii Microsoft Style.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh hey Mario Kart Wii Microsoft Style.


They will just make a version of it. Like if it was Call of Duty. It would be, XBox 360 exclusive version of CoD with an extra weapon.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

Can this only be watched in america?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

The new splinter cell looks amazing.
And Lewis, you can always watch it live on Gamespot.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

I totally missed the start!
/depressed


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Waitm is it over? It says it starts tommrow..


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2009)

Whsat time tomarrow Easten time and wat sation?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

2 New Halo Games. <_<


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Please give me a link. I'm missing it..


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

[quote="]I totally missed the start!
/depressed[/quote]Me too


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Just watch it at http://www.gamespot.com
Probably almost over though.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

I cant seem to watch it but the blog is streaming. Is everyone getting this?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

What happens if that guy's flash light battery runs out o_o


Alan.... Wake up... ._.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

[quote="]I cant seem to watch it but the blog is streaming. Is everyone getting this?[/quote]You gotta press play.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

OH AWESOME NOW WITH YOUR 360 YOU CAN WATCH TV... ON YOUR TV!
ITS SO AMAZING.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> OH AWESOME NOW WITH YOUR 360 YOU CAN WATCH TV... ON YOUR TV!
> ITS SO AMAZING.


Yay live now.
And sounds to me like Nintendo Channel-like system..


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

And the over-hyping and vain marketing has never been larger. -_-'


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Microsoft... -_-
Facebook? Ugh...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought it was a gaming system.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Microsoft... -_-
> Facebook? Ugh...


Inorite?  Too much casual.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Microsoft is turning the 360 into a computer not a console.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

She's totally eye-candy marketing this and phailing.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Microsoft is turning the 360 into a computer not a gaming system.


The problem is that 360 will never be as good as a computer.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

TWITTER?!!!1?!?!!?!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

[quote="]TWITTER?!!!1?!?!!?![/quote]It keeps getting worse.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, i'm getting a PS3 this christmas....


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Yeah, i'm getting a PS3 this christmas....


Me to. Getting LBP with it. And probably Rapture.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 360?
Oh dear.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid on 360?  O_O

@Mega:  Get a good PC instead ;D


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> [quote="]TWITTER?!!!1?!?!!?!


It keeps getting worse.[/quote]MGS IS THE ONE GAME YOU WANNA PLAY?!!1!?!!?!/!!!?1!?1/!?

I thought he was gonna say something.. worth the stuff.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

They made a Metal Gear Solid...without Snake? O_O

EDIT: 360 owners got screwed.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> They made a Metal Gear Solid...without Snake? O_O


It screams crap to me.


----------



## Tyrai (Jun 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> They made a Metal Gear Solid...without Snake? O_O
> 
> EDIT: 360 owners got screwed.


I prefer Raiden over Snake. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Lol at Microsoft pretending like they did what Nintendo did.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Nunchucks?! He knows he's talking about Nintendo and how he;s ripping them off.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah the controller is the barrier that seperates Real Life from video games.
Don't they know retards who can't seperate real life and video games kill themselves and others?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

It looks like i'm watching a Nintendo commercial.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

This is a lie.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

How the *censored.3.0* were they able to interact with the game without a controller?  Microbes in their blood!

EDIT:  Owait...It's a camera.


----------



## Tyrai (Jun 1, 2009)

I imagine its like the Eye-Toy on the Playstation 2, except better. >_>


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

And now you can talk to it. Bloody fantasmic.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

[quote="]And now you can talk to it. Bloody fantasmic.[/quote]360 has it's very own Playstation Eye-Toy.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Screw controller free games. That's *censored.2.6*.
*waves N64 controller in the air*


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> [quote="]And now you can talk to it. Bloody fantasmic.


360 has it's very own Playstation Eye-Toy.[/quote]Except you talk to it. I bet it asks you for sex when you get close to it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't like the direction video games are turning.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2009)

][quote="bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> [quote="]And now you can talk to it. Bloody fantasmic.


360 has it's very own Playstation Eye-Toy.[/quote]Except you talk to it. I bet it asks you for sex when you get close to it.[/quote]What?
And the Wii remote doesn't look like something aa little rude too?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't like the direction video games are turning.


It;s like what I said...
It's all based on plagarism, but saying they had been developing it earlier etc.
It's all *censored.2.6*


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

This sounds like one fail after another.

Am I missing anything good?


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

*****y avatar reception. XD


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2009)

[quote="]*****y avatar reception. XD[/quote]I just saw that;
"What's the bottom of your avatar's show look like?" *Avatar has a fit*


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

I am lmfao at Ricochet.  She looks like a total *censored.1.2*.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh great. More crap to make us get up and exercise.
And Microsoft bashes Nintendo.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Who has a bedroom big enough?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

[quote="]Who has a bedroom big enough?[/quote]It's probably meant for living rooms....which is the last place you would expect to find a 360


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Come to kenyaaaaa...


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I am lmfao at Ricochet.  She looks like a total *censored.1.2*.


I KNOW XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> [quote="]Who has a bedroom big enough?


It's probably meant for living rooms....which is the last place you would expect to find a 360[/quote]Living Room = Place you'd expect to find a Wii


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh god what is this XD
You get to throw paint on a wall.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

LMFAO.  The painting sucks balls.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

It looks like he's flicking crap on the wall


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh god what is this XD
> You get to throw paint on a wall.


Game of the century right here folks.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> It looks like he's flipping crap on the wall


Wait.. he's not?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

][quote="Master Crash said:
			
		

> It looks like he's flipping crap on the wall


Wait.. he's not?
[/quote]Worst....freaking....painting....ever.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2009)

xDDDDD this is so *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Abi.. would like to help me.. make my.. elephant?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2009)

ABBEY'S BACK YAY!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't stop laughing it just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

Abbey looks like she was about to kiss his ass.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

][quote="Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> OH AWESOME NOW WITH YOUR 360 YOU CAN WATCH TV... ON YOUR TV!
> ITS SO AMAZING.


Yay live now.
And sounds to me like Nintendo Channel-like system..[/quote]Where did you find the video?


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Lionhead man!
Peter marlun..who?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

>


Yay


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Milo is a tard.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Virtual People now that interact with you.
If they make a hentai girl I might consider buying a 360.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Virtual People now that interact with you.
> If they make a hentai girl I might consider buying a 360.


..or guy..


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

She's touching fish!! XD


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG SHES NOT ACTUALLY DRAWING ONE?!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

I like how he said he's only going to show a few people the actual thing behind closed doors.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 1, 2009)

u think it will be on youtube


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

*stops watching*  Thats all I can see for now.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I like how he said he's only going to show a few people the actual thing behind closed doors.


Virtual Sex!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

][quote="Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I like how he said he's only going to show a few people the actual thing behind closed doors.


Virtual Sex![/quote]Not what I meant.
Him: Ok here's money to say it's real.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ][quote="Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not what I meant.
Him: Ok here's money to say it's real.[/quote]Yeah I know. I just wanted to twist that. >

WHEN'S SQUARE ENIX GONNA BE ON?!
Q_Q


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> *stops watching*  Thats all I can see for now.


Same.
Well, that wasn't too bad.

Some things I was happy to see, others... not so much.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3XpzeK_YpGI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3XpzeK_YpGI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Thats for everyone who didn't see it.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

When SEnix.. gonna be on..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

I can only wonder what Nintendo has up their sleeves for tomorow.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Gottagonowbye.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

[quote="]When SEnix.. gonna be on..[/quote]SEnix was already on.
They talked about FF13.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> [quote="]When SEnix.. gonna be on..


SEnix was already on.
They talked about FF13.[/quote]I MISSED EM? And Rapture?!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

][quote="Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> [quote="]When SEnix.. gonna be on..


SEnix was already on.
They talked about FF13.[/quote]I MISSED EM? And Rapture?![/quote]This was a Microsoft press conference. Meaning games only for the 360, tomorow is NIntendo and Sony.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

Right, I best not miss Rapture's release.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

The microsoft press conference prooved to me that the 360 is not a video game console anymore.


----------



## MitchHanson (Jun 1, 2009)

I saw a bit of it. Joy Ride looks interesting, but I'm really waiting for tomorrow where I can hear all the big news from Nintendo!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> I saw a bit of it. Joy Ride looks interesting, but I'm really waiting for tomorrow where I can hear all the big news from Nintendo!


Nintendo: Now we reveal, Wii Jump Rope. It is an amazing new accesory for the wii where you put your wiimote on your waist and jump up and down.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Metal Gear Solid 360?
> Oh dear.


WHAT!?!?! NOW IM PISSED.


----------



## MitchHanson (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course... xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm hoping Nintendo will just reveal some games and that's it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm hoping Nintendo will just reveal some *GOOD* games and that's it.


Fixed.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't wait to get Metal Gear Solid: Rising.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

Hideo Kajima sold his soul to teh devil, AKA Bill Gates.


----------



## Placktor (Jun 1, 2009)

WTF FF13 and now MGS on the xbox360...wtf....im pissed


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 1, 2009)

Thoroughly unimpressed by the first hour or so, but that camera is REALLY cool.  Can't wait to see what devs do with that.

Only game that was semi-impressive was Alan Wake... don't care about Halo or L4D or Splinter Cell... or Forza 3.  I bought a 360 for other games, stuff like Prince of Persia, Mirror's Edge, and Alan Wake... so before you call me a fanboy, know that I've had a 360 for over a year now.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Hideo Kajima sold his soul to teh devil, AKA Bill Gates.


You do know Bill Gates is retired...right?


----------



## Anna (Jun 1, 2009)

Is Konami going to be there?


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2009)

lololool, The Conference right now is talking about 3rd party games that suck


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Apparently ubisoft is next.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ubisoft press conference is starting live on Gamespot in a few minutes.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed it


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Red Steel 2.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

****, i missed EA, what did it show?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

AVATAR THE MOVIE THE GAME
xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh wait... what in the world?
How is this like Avatar?
Robots? Cyberspace? What in the world?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

WHAT'S GOING ON.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Their talking about Soccer with pele....


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Their talking about Soccer with pele....


I know....

Hey, you bored? =P


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh boy! Splinter Cell people! (Sarcasm)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

This is boring me...


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jun 1, 2009)

When is Phillips gonna present?

I heard the CD-i 2 is gonna *censored.3.0*ing rule


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

That was a cool table!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh god casual crap.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

OM*G THEY GONNA PUT ME INSIDE THE MOVING PICTURE BOX SO THEY CAN TORTURE ME!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

Apparently fitness is the biggest growing video game genre.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Apparently fitness is the biggest growing video game genre.


The only good things on WiiFit were _some_ of the aerobics, and _most_ of the balance games.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

*falls asleep*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

No wonder the Wii is top selling.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

The Wii Camera!
Yet another accesory Nintendo loves to use to suck our money out of us.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

OH BOY! Now you can look like an idiot on TV _and_ real life.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

YESH, Finally, a good game. I have been waiting for Rabbids Go Home...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL The Rabbids came in on stage in a shopping kart.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm going to like Rabbids go home, knowing it's Anti-Minigames.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

OM*G, they just ripped Obama's pants off!


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

is there a live stream to this somewhere?


----------



## -C*- (Jun 1, 2009)

"Big pile"

Repeat 40 times.

You have Ubisoft's Rabbids presentation.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> is there a live stream to this somewhere?


Gametrailers has the best quality.


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k thanks.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> is there a live stream to this somewhere?


http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ubisoft-e3/?tag=topslot;thumb;1


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

lol, the begining of the ninja turtles reminds me of Ike's saying.

"I fight for my friends"


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> lol, the begining of the ninja turtles reminds me of Ike's saying.
> 
> "I fight for my friends"


It had the old TMNT logo, so I hope this is based on the old ones. I HATE the new April.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2009)

I was expecting Mikey to say "I fight for Pizza"


----------



## bcb (Jun 1, 2009)

K, where is SEGA? I want another Sonic game with a weird theme. XD [/SARCASM]


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I was expecting Mikey to say "I fight for Pizza"


LOL, exactly the same here.


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

AHHHHH BLOOD IS COMING FROM HIS NECK!


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

what was that game before the ninja turtles one?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> what was that game before the ninja turtles one?


Rabbids Go Home


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


er, and what about the one before that?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

Aww, its over


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they were talking about ******** casual crap.


----------



## John102 (Jun 1, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I thought there waas something on the blog about a smash bros like game. =/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the new TMNT is SSB like. Brought to you by some people who made Brawl.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 2, 2009)

I wish I had G4...=/


----------



## Nic (Jun 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I wish I had G4...=/


Hey Tyeforce I may be able to find you a place to watch the conference.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 2, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Here comes Nintendo's conference!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Here comes Nintendo's conference!


Nuuuuuuuuuu!!! I wanna watch!!! ;-;


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boo hoo


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 2, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;-;


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 2, 2009)

When's 9am PST?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/nintendo-e3/?tag=topslot;img;1

YAY!


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

only 57 minutes!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> only 57 minutes!


It is on now, genius.

EDIT: THE TV LIED TO ME!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/nintendo-e3/?tag=topslot;img;1
> 
> YAY!


YAYZ! THANK YOU!!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youz be welcome Tye.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Now they are talking about Shattered Memories on G4!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 2, 2009)

It's playing, but there's no sound...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL WTF?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.justin.tv/G4TV_E3 

HEre is a better one Tye.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

It's starting.  Here is what I'm watching.  http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/nintendo-e3/?tag=topslot;thumb;1


----------



## Anna (Jun 2, 2009)

Metal Gear Rising hmmm.

haha they put it on xbox 360.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

New Super Mario Bros for Wii.  4 player co-op.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

New SMB Wii looks pretty good.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> New SMB Wii looks pretty good.


Lets hope they don't *censored.3.0* it up by adding Wii Balance board support, or crap like that.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

They made a Wii Fit 2.  Wii Fit Plus.  


THANKS NINTENDO!!!  /sarcasm


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

C'MON! We need Miyamoto-san out  to announce that there will be a Wii motion plus Zelda game!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like 360's "Natal" is totally kicking Ninty's ass so far.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Wii Sports Resort actually looks lie it will have somewhat of a hradcore value to it.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2009)

OM*G Gamespot can't play it >.>


----------



## Anna (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't believe they put Metal Gear Rising on Xbox 360


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Metal Gear Rising hmmm.
> 
> haha they put it on xbox 360.


Yeah, it was announced yesterday.
Good job paying attention.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> I can't believe they put Metal Gear Rising on Xbox 360


And?
So *censored.3.0*ing what?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

Ninty's conference isn't the least bit exciting after watching 360's motion device.  Ninty can't compare to that.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Ninty's conference isn't the least bit exciting after watching 360's motion device.  Ninty can't compare to that.


I'm not watching this one.
I heard what I wanted to hear.
I'll catch up on it later.


----------



## Anna (Jun 2, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't watch it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only interesting thing presented so far is New Super Mario Bros Wii...but even that isn't worth buying.  I would more likely rent it.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but there were posts here about it.

@ Bdubs, yeah, fair enough.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok, thats it. I'm done watching.


----------



## Anna (Jun 2, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not American there was like 6 pages when I came back. The only thing I noticed was something on page 15 and I only just saw that.  <_<


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, well I'm not American either.
And what does that matter?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

OH GOD THIS IS GETTING GAY WITH THIS CASUAL/READER GAME! UGH! NINTY LET ME DOWN!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> OH GOD THIS IS GETTING GAY WITH THIS CASUAL/READER GAME! UGH! NINTY LET ME DOWN!


I stopped watching 10 minutes ago.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now I am waiting for Sony's conference.


UGH! MORE GAY CASUAL CRAP IS BACK! SOME GAY ******** FASHION GAME FOR GIRLS AND WOMEN WITH NO LIFE!


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

You don't have to call it gay


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> You don't have to call it gay


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> You don't have to call it gay


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

I think Wario Ware: DIY should of had some more time to be talked about.

THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT SPIRIT TRACKS! YAY!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I think Wario Ware: DIY should of had some more time to be talked about.
> 
> THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT SPIRIT TRACKS! YAY!


YAY! /sarcasm and me not caring


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

Now their releasing a pulse measurer


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Now their releasing a pulse measurer


They were talking about how games could help put people to sleep. I was about to fall asleep!


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

Mario Galaxy 2!?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

HOLY *censored.2.0* SUPER MARIO GALAXY 2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 2, 2009)

INORITE!! The only thing that can top is Zelda Wii!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

MARIO GALAXY 2 WITH YOSHI


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you Nintendo! This is why we love you!


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

New RE


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Thank you Nintendo! This is why we love you!


Oh how views can change at a simple few words... added with  number at the end.


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

And Dead Space.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Mario Galaxy 2 hasn't saved them yet.  I'm still a little bummed.  But this is turning out to be a good conference.  If they unveil a new Zelda Wii, then this will be extremely successful conference.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.... I thought it was over and the rest was gonna be casual....


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Straight!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

*censored.3.0*ING METROID


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

New Metroid!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2009)

Metroid other M ^^


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

METROID! Yay!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

New Metroid game for Wii.  Congrats Nintendo.  You just saved your ass.


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

No Kirby or Star Fox


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry guys, but no New Zelda Wii.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

What if tehy used the vitality sensor for like, how your character is, so like, if your nervous and you are playing a shooting game, your gun will be shaking, that would be an good use of it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

It's over and no Zelda...


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2009)

Big pause? Will sony start straight after this big pause?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, but no New Zelda Wii.


*Cries*


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> What if tehy used the vitality sensor for like, how your character is, so like, if your nervous and you are playing a shooting game, your gun will be shaking, that would be an good use of it.


Especially for sniping.




			
				megamannt125 said:
			
		

> It's over and no Zelda...


D:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Big pause? Will sony start straight after this big pause?


I think.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

Well at least we got some good stuff....
The New Super Mario Bros. Might be good....
Super Mario Galaxy 2 Brings back Yoshi and knowing Mario it can't possibly bad, but it probably won't be amazing....
The New Metroid game looks *censored.3.0*ing awesome.


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey we're all forgeting Wii fit plus


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 2, 2009)

That new Metroid game... Wow... AMAZING.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> That new Metroid game... Wow... AMAZING.


I hope they make Samus hotter than they did in Brawl.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 2, 2009)

I want mah Zelda! It's the only reason I was watching. -_- Although SMG2 made me smile.  Then again... NO ZELDA WII!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moar Boobs?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm kinda glad they didn't announce Zelda Wii yet... We all know it's in development, so everything's good. We don't want it to be rushed, do we?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm kinda glad they didn't announce Zelda Wii yet... We all know it's in development, so everything's good. We don't want it to be rushed, do we?


I think Spirit Tracks will be mainly focused on by the Zelda Team for now, and then all the attention will focus to Zelda Wii after Spirit Track's release.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 2, 2009)

f***

I missed it >_<


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> f***
> 
> I missed it >_<


Only things worth mentioning are Super Mario Galaxy 2, Another Metroid Wii, and New Super Mario Bros Wii.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2009)

Turn your mobile phones off everyone Sony is starting ^^


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2009)

3 minutes till Sony!!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2009)

I missed it.  Where can I watch it?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I missed it.  Where can I watch it?


http://www.gametrailers.com/e3/video-press-conference/sony

The nintendo one has to be coded before it can be reviewed.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Sony live, not the previous ones.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the threads I made then.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://uk.gamespot.com/


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2009)

MAG!!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> MAG!!


OH YEAH! An FPS that I am interested in, so rare.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this fall, autumn?


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

Any info on Psp go yet?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't wait for Super Mario Galaxy 2!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG HANNAH MONTANA PSP!!!!1111


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2009)

LAWL.

Hannah Montana on PSP


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

YAY! MGS: Peace Walker


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 2, 2009)

Look at that cool PS3 thing that is like a wii mote sort of


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Look at that cool PS3 thing that is like a wii mote sort of


Ye I liked the look of that, I like the look of that mario kart like game aswell but you can create your own tracks which is good.


----------



## JJH (Jun 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lie.

Best part of E3: Golden Sun DS. Far superior to the games in the quote.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 2, 2009)

My reactions to Nintendo Conference:
New super mario bros. Wii : Meh.
Golden Sun DS: Awesome.
Women's Murder club: WTF?
C.O.P: Not worth it
Super Mario Galaxy 2 : Cool.
Wii fit plus: Not worth it


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> My reactions to Nintendo Conference:
> New super mario bros. Wii : Meh.
> Golden Sun DS: Awesome.
> Women's Murder club: WTF?
> ...


Thoughts on the new Metroid?


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot about that :S.
New metroid = Cool


----------

